# TTOC!!!!



## mikecrossuk (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi all,

I just wanted some information on the TT owners Club forum,

I've owned my TT for over a year now and when i bought it i went on TTOC and looked at discounts/membership you got with joining up and non of them were really relevent to me so never bothered joining up!! Now just recently i remember seeing a thread about joining up so i've just had a look at the site again this morning, the membership pack seems good but i still don't think i'd make use of any discounts.

I just wanted to know am i missing something? Whats it all about?

Mike


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

The major value is in what I think is a good magazine (4 times a year) and a contribution towards an excellent annual event (seed money) and brings down entry cost overall and just a little bit more for members (versus non-members).

Without the TTOC , there probably would not be an annual event (or a magazine), so it needs paying members, as well as volunteers if you got the time and energy.

I salute the volunteers (past & present) for all their hard work

Jim


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Absolutely. TTOC and TTF are now considered one by most.

Without the funding I am sure a lot would disappear and people would call for the TTOC to come back. The magazine is ace. I've read my first copy about 10 times as it's filled with relevant pieces of info and insight into whats going on.

For 30 pounds a year you get more then 4 issues - you get the chance to belong and contribute to a real owners club.

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

I considered joining up to get a discount on £1,371 of work at Star Performance in Kirkcaldy. The price was excellent anyway at not much more than the RRP of the parts (i.e. Milltek QS front section and Gen1 Haldex controller including a Haldex oil and filter change) but no mention of whether this included a discount for TTOC membership in the one line e-mail response.

I'm desperate to get the work done before Christmas because I want to and to beat the VAT rise back to 17.5% on January 1st. Credit card hasn't arrived yet though [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Doug


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Take a look here.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/


----------

